# sable and its variations



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

I know the basics about color genetics, but what I want to know is what determines whether a sable will be a black sable, red sable or tan sable? It is a dice roll or are there more genes at work?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I found this site while searching on color gentics in dogs:

http://bowlingsite.mcf.com/GENETICS/ColorGen.html


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I can show you the parents of Mace and Rex. The picture of the litter is a little dark. But the rest is out of my comprehension. I am sure some of them are pretty dark now. Rex ended up very light and his stomach is almost white. Also Mace has the long hair and Rex has the plush. Very interesting to see them develope differently.

This is Dad.









And Mom.









The litter.


















Mace right now. 









Rex now.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: LucinaI know the basics about color genetics, but what I want to know is what determines whether a sable will be a black sable, red sable or tan sable? It is a dice roll or are there more genes at work?


Really all of these terms are just laymen's terms to describe the overall look of the dog.

Tan sable, red sable, gray sable etc.. refer to the dog's background color. Brown pigment can come in a variety of hues, from light cream through to dark red. Just as Black/Tans are sometimes referred to as black & red, black & tan, black & cream, black & silver.... Just descriptors used to describe the hue of the dog's brown pigment.

A more accurate term for a dog called a "black sable" would be melanistic sable. A dog with extensive black pigment. The amount and extension of melanin (black pigment) is governed by a separate set of genes from the overall color of the dog. Some dogs have extensive melanin, other's don't. A Black/Tan with extensive melanin is typically referred to as a "blanket pattern". A sable with extensive melanin is typically referred to as a "black sable".

This site is good about understanding the colors and how they work:
Linda Shaw's Illustrated Standard


----------

